# What would you add to XM?



## davidmg1 (Oct 22, 2002)

A couple of channels I would like to see added:

First, a capability of adding local traffic info to your XM. By using your reciever ID, they could signal you to go to a specific channel to hear the traffic report.

The addition of the major TV networks, so you could listen to your favorite shows while in the car.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Radio feeds for out-of-market sports. Sort of like a radio version of Sunday ticket, Extra Innings, Center Ice and League Pass. Make it a premium. Shouldn't be hard technically, especially for baseball since MLB gathers up all the radio feeds for their Internet broadcast operations so they're already all in one place.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

More sports - Nascar is great but I would like to see hear some college football


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

1. Another Soundtrack channel (keep the movie dialogue coming) with more of an emphasis on the vocal songs and less of the movie scores (which I still like, but others may like the vocal songs better compared to the orchestral music)

2. A trippy classic Rock channel (Pink Floyd, mellow Dire Straits, etc.) Think anything that worked at a laser show in the planetarium.

3. A "Road Warrior" channel for the travelling executives (kind of like the Open Road channel which is geared to truckers). You could have Audio Books about Business topics, discussions about technology such as GPS systems, notebook computers, and PDAs, etc.)

4. An audiobook channel. Tom Clancy, the Star Wars radio program, The Lord of the Rings. 

5. An NPR channel.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Bob I like #1 and #2 (#2 the best!)


----------



## greg_n (Nov 28, 2002)

1) TiVO like features (time shifting)

2) Realtime stock quotes.

3) Flash memory interface to buy a album or song like PPV or PPL.

4) Palm O/S


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I like the TIVO idea, but it probably wouldn't work due to the fact that most cars cut the power when the ignition key is turned off.

It would be nice to time shift broadcasts, especially the ones that revolve around scheduled concerts (BBC, etc.).


----------



## Tim (Apr 24, 2002)

Radio Margaritaville!!


----------



## gdotcarter (Jul 17, 2002)

Would like to hear a major market station in each major format like KIIS for CHR is...maybe a top 25 market staion for Urban,Oldies,Classic rock,Country,EZ Listening,Adult Contemporary,etc....U get the idea I'm Sure:lol:


----------



## jgc (Nov 14, 2002)

Tech TV or XM's own tech or science and tech channel since CNET is gone 

Of course Online Tonight can still stay just not 24 hours!  sigh

A&E, 

World Radio Network 

Wisdom Radio

NPR 

PRI

That is if Sirius ever got out of exclusivity with carrying them

Until then, I say Radio Paradise because according the petitions on their website it would boost subscribers if carried on XM.

I'm not just saying that for their sake. 

I would listen to it too as I'm sure other subscribers would


----------



## rowdymon (Oct 17, 2002)

More trance/dance/techno!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

My local 103.3 The Edge 

If that was on XM, I'd get it in a heartbeat!


----------



## SOCAL XMER (Oct 11, 2002)

I think it would be cool to have at least one live station from every major US city(IG KROQ in LA) and a NASA channel for when we launch shuttles again.:righton:


----------



## salogdbs (Feb 17, 2003)

How about more world news channels such as ABC (Australian), Canadian and other intl news that broadcast in English.


----------



## jgc (Nov 14, 2002)

Sounds cool to me. Other shortwave broadcasters, besides BBC World Service, or World Radio Network sounds cool to me too.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BobMurdoch _
> *
> 4. An audiobook channel. Tom Clancy, the Star Wars radio program, The Lord of the Rings.
> 
> *


Oops, they already have one.

Sonic Theater (#163) plays audiobooks.

http://www.xmradio.com/programming/channel_guide.jsp?ch=163

I was just perusing their master programming list and found that I missed it.

Due to the sheer volume of channels, it may be tough to understand what is actually on each of the channels as people seem to sample a song and quickly skip to the next channel. After a while we all probably start to gravitate (or program our presets to 10 or 20 channels) to the same channels. The following link will take you to XM's channel list which may help you find some content that may have slipped beneath your musical radar.

http://www.xmradio.com/programming/full_channel_listing.jsp?sort=number


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jun 26, 2002)

Wish they would bring back Large Market Stations out of LA and NY. It's fun listen what other cities are offering.


----------



## jegrant (Mar 24, 2002)

I'd second the request for WRN & PRI. I also like the idea of a Business-oriented audiobook channel, and on the weekends (or whenever deemed appropriate) please play the Dilbert audiobooks, read by Scott Adams - I think they're hilarious!

How about a real Christian CHR? Hotter, more rhythmic music than The Fish, but less rock than The Torch. I don't mean Way-FM either - I'm thinking Air1, Shine 89.7 out of Chicago, or perhaps M88.org from New Mexico.

Also, fix BPM to be more like the recently departed Energy 92 7&5 from Chicago, or put a similar format on a new channel.

Fix CNET Radio, drop Online Tonight back to one live airing plus a max of 2 repeats of the entire show. Add segments from TechTV, and look into continuing the OSXFAQ.com "Inside Mac" radio show, plus consider adding YourMacLife.com's weekly show, and AppleAudio.com updates. I know that sounds like a lot of Mac stuff, but there is a lot of airtime here, and that would still leave a big majority to find some good "netcasted" Windows/Unix oriented radio shows to fill the rest of the time out.


----------



## jgc (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jegrant _*I'd second the request for WRN & PRI.*


I triple the request



> _Originally posted by jegrant _*Fix CNET Radio, drop Online Tonight back to one live airing plus a max of 2 repeats of the entire show. Add segments from TechTV, and look into continuing the OSXFAQ.com "Inside Mac" radio show, plus consider adding YourMacLife.com's weekly show, and AppleAudio.com updates. I know that sounds like a lot of Mac stuff, but there is a lot of airtime here, and that would still leave a big majority to find some good "netcasted" Windows/Unix oriented radio shows to fill the rest of the time out. *


I agree. And then or later (prefer then) they can add other PC shows


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

More bits per channel, i.e. higher fidelity. Love the programming but I wish the sound qualitiy was a bit better.


----------



## neuronbob (Apr 12, 2003)

I echo the requests for an NPR channel so I can listen to Car Talk when I travel. OTOH, when I'm in town, the only OTA radio I listen to is my NPR affiliate, which I support financially.

Sirius has an NPR feed....

Local channels would be nice too, as desribed above.


----------



## John Walsh III (Apr 27, 2002)

A premium NFL/MLB games package so I can hear the Braves and Redskins announcers. That would rule. I would pay extra for that.


----------



## Blink1027 (May 7, 2003)

I would like KISS-FM to be replaced with a XM in house CHR. KISS is the kind of crap we are trying to get away from. A rhythmic chr is needed too. BPM is not mainstream enough for people who like dance hits.
20 on 20 should be revamped to at least 30 songs. Maybe a station that just played Billboards Hot 100 over and over


----------



## BlinkXM (May 11, 2003)

I think an 80's type station that plays the dance hits of the decades. 80's on 8 is seems more A/C than anything else. Hall & Oats Airsupply etc.

Blink


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Please *please* no more locals on XM.

There used to be more but they were among the first ones ditched when XM had their first major programming shuffle.

One of the major appeals of XM is NOT getting the same Clear Channel or Infinity-programmed station that is in every city with 20-30 minutes of commercials per hour.

I bought XM to get what I can no longer get (and a few things I never could get). Used to be, stations all over the dial would trumpet the "60 minutes of non-stop rock". now, only one local station has an occasional commercial-free half hour. 

There used to be a whole raft of stations on FM that I'd switch between. No more. They all went WAY downhill.

With XM, I have 20 presets and I want more.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djlong _
> *Please *please* no more locals on XM.
> 
> There used to be more but they were among the first ones ditched when XM had their first major programming shuffle.
> ...


I kinda like some of those stations. IMO it would be nice to have a "Superstation Pack" with stations from LA, Chicago, New York. gotta have a rock station from Detroit and grab that Nashville station back again. Basically pick a genre and then put in the best local station up on the satellite for us all to hear. My wife loves listening to LA Kiss on XM and it is the home station of Rick Dees who most of us may recognize from his weekly syndicated countdown.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I second the request for more Electronic music and also for Radio Margaritaville. In fact, if they added RM, my wife would buy a second reciever and sub for her car within 10 seconds of the announcement.


----------



## David McRoy (Jun 5, 2003)

Everything available from NPR.

Plus _The Randi Rhodes Show_ from ClearChannel station WJNO in West Palm Beach, FL. ( www.therandirhodesshow.com .)


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

XM needs more live sports. More baseball than just the ESPN Radio Sunday Night Game of the Week.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

I would like to see WSM-AM from Nashville.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

1. Another Cinemagic channel with just uptempo Instrumental Movie music (separate the orchestral music)

2. Another Cinemagic channel with just Vocals (Rock, Pop, Rap)

3. Split Laugh USA into 2 channels. A PG rated CURRENT comedy channel for those with kids in the car who can't listen to XM Comedy, and a Classic Comedy channel for all of that 50 year old stuff they keep putting on (Groucho Marx?, Andy Griffith?, blech!)

4. A nastier version of the Heart. Instead of the sappy music on The Heart, how about something with a little more edge to it? (ie. Prince's nastier stuff, some of the R&B stuff you see at Midnight on BET, etc. You could call it Bump and Grind or something to that effect.)

5. Split the 90's music from the 00's music. Time to leave the 90's music on Channel 9 and give the songs from the New Millennium their own channel.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I agree with you about the 90's channel, its one of the only decades channel which is not true to its decade.

I in the past made requests for a few 90's hits to be told they dont play those as they like to have a more hip sound.

They need a current top 40 channel (besides 20 on 20) Get rid of KISS from LA and put something there from XM to fill it.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I agree about the Top 40 channel.... ANd keep as Top 40 by insuring that the playlist is ONLY about songs on Billboard's Top 40 list for that week.


----------



## chris365 (Jun 28, 2002)

I listen to Capital FM Webcast out of London quite a bit. It would be great if XM could broadcast their programming. It would give U.S. listeners a feel for what folks in the U.K. listen to. U-Pop seems to lag behind.


----------

